# dwarf thunderlord



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i was thinking of having a combat hero in a gunline, and was thinking along the lines of:
dwarf thane-125-155pts depending on armour runes
pistol
handgun
3xrune of luck
some armour rune/s worth up to 30pts

the idea is that if his unit gets charged then they wont get absolutly creamed, whilst retaining some shooty ability.
what are your thoughts?(and yes, this is inspired by the AoW dwarf thunderlord).


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd do roughly this:
Thane
GW, Shield, Handgun(yes I know the pistol is dead cool, but Axes rocks the boat)
3 Runes of Luck, Rune of Stone
116 pts

Sadly this is roughly the same as 10 Quarrellers w shields, and its not a long shot to guess that they'll outpreform him:no:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

the pistol was so that he had two hand weapons in combat, but a GW would hold of heavy units like knights.
yeah, you could probaly get more achievement with an extra unit of Quallerers.


----------

